# Restaurant Billing System Help! C++



## Annihilist (Aug 22, 2011)

Guys I need some help here. I've already did the menu and the pricing. But I've got no idea on how to do the calculations for interest.

Government Tax = Total * 5%
If Dining In = Total * 10% , Else Take Away = Total * 5% 
If Credit Card = Total * 3%, Else Cash = No charges
Calculate Total + Tax + Interest = Overall
Input Customer Pay 
Customer Pay - Overall
Print bill



> #include<stdio.h>
> #include<stdlib.h>
> #include<Windows.h>
> 
> ...


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

Sorry for taking so long to get back to you.
I am not exactly sure what you are asking. Are you just looking for the individual code functions to work out the interest / total?
ie:

```
1. Government Tax = Total * 5%
[B]GTax = Total * 1.05[/B]
2. If Dining In = Total * 10% , Else Take Away = Total * 5% 
[B]If DiningIn = (Total * 1.1)   Else TakeAway = Total * 1.05[/B]
3. If Credit Card = Total * 3%, Else Cash = No charges
[B]If CreditCard = (Total * 1.03)   Else Cash = NoCharge[/B]
4. Calculate Total + Tax + Interest = Overall
[B]Overall = Total + Tax + Interest[/B]
```
Or are you looking for a whole procedure / function to calculate the total?


----------

